# 620 the easy way.



## Torus34 (Mar 10, 2009)

I recently picked up an old 620 film camera and wanted to make pictures with it.  It came with a 620 take-up spool so all I needed to do was adapt 120 rolls to fit.  I began by checking the 'net for ways and means.

Oh, boy!  It appeared as if my choices left me somewhere between the re-rolling rock and the sand-down-the-edges hard place.  [All that work or dust! And still stuck with the end hole/slot difference.]

So what to do?

The first problem tackled was the diameter of the 120 film spool ends.  A heavy-duty nail clipper [toenail clipper] with a curved cut allowed me to trim the spool end diameters down quickly and efficiently.  About a minute/roll, taking time out to sip some sherry.

That left the slots.  In a few minutes, using white printer paper [24 weght] and a drill bit for a mandril, I coated some 3/8" wide strips of paper with glue and rolled them to form tubes.  The ID was that of the central hole in a 620 spool.  The OD was the same as the central hole in a 120 film spool.  Put them in the end holes of the 120 spool and it became a 620 spool.

In simple words: take a 120 roll, trim the edges with toenail clippers, put in 3/8" long glued paper cylinders to reduce the hole size, load and shoot.

That's all, folks!


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 11, 2009)

Sounds like a plan!

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Judge Sharpe (Mar 11, 2009)

OR buy re-rolled 620n from Film for Classics. It is very reasonable and they are nice people to deal with.


----------



## Mitica100 (Mar 12, 2009)

Or, simply follow these directions:

*CLICK*


----------

